

Instacode - hpaavola
http://instacode.linology.info

======
seliopou
Really disappointed with the lack of APL[1] support. (You've probably never
heard of it.) No character set support, no syntax highlighting.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_(programming_language)>

~~~
BCM43
_(You've probably never heard of it.)_

Is this a hipster joke?

~~~
MaxGabriel
Yes.

------
ZeroGravitas
Pre-eminent Ruby hipster _why used to hand-write code samples that looked
pretty cool. Could that be an option using some suitable hand-writing font?

Some examples:

[http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/hpricot-
aby.p...](http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/hpricot-aby.png)

[http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/a-personal-
ex...](http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/a-personal-expando.png)

[http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/view-as-
hpric...](http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/view-as-hpricot.png)

<http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/keepvid.png>

<http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/randfeed.png>

and not quite in the same theme but whatever:

[http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/aside-from-
th...](http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/aside-from-that-there-
is-a-range.gif)

[http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/gem-mirror-
on...](http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/gem-mirror-only.gif)

<http://viewsourcecode.org/why/redhanded/images/irb-lex.gif>

~~~
janerik
I used the simpsonfont for that: <http://codebubble.heroku.com/>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Very nice. Though it doesn't apply the font for me on Firefox 19, Ubuntu
Linux. Chromium works though.

Checking out Google Web Fonts for appropriate hand writing fonts I noticed
that all the good/suitable ones seems to be by the same person, Kimberly
Geswein. I can't seem to link to all her fonts via a URL but searching for
"Kimberly" brings them all up.

~~~
janerik
The code is over 2 years old, I did it on a whyday back then in about
10minutes. Had no time to make it work across all browsers.

------
michaelfeathers
I paste this in and it just spins forever saying "Magic in progress."

    
    
      # :: [event] -> [String, Int]
      def temporal_correlation_of_classes events
        events.group_by {|e| [e.day,e.committer]}
              .values
              .flat_map {|e| e.map(&:class_name).uniq.combination(2).to_a }
              .pairs
              .freq
              .sort_by(&:second)
      end
      
      # :: [event] -> { String => date }
      def classes_by_closure events
        class_names = method_events(events).map(&:class_name).uniq
        classes = Hash[class_names.zip([Time.now] * class_names.length)]
        method_events(events).each {|e| classes[e.class_name] = e.date }
        classes.to_a.sort_by {|_,date| date }
      end

~~~
galaktor
Same thing for me (different code). I believe the server is on it's knees.

~~~
michaelfeathers
Damn. I was hoping the code had too much magic.

------
ot
Before clicking I thought this was a service where you can paste a snippet in
any programming language and it gets automatically rewritten to FORTRAN 77
(with a few random bugs added).

~~~
joshguthrie
I was hoping for a real hipsteruby filter :(

------
cytzol
If you haven't done so already, open it in Internet Explorer for an...
alternative... stylesheet :)

~~~
tshadwell
Just add class 'ie' to the html tags.

------
lalc
Here's an obscure crypto algorithm I hand-rolled:
<http://instacode.linology.info/15261>

You've probably never heard of it.

------
ekyo777
probably hackernews effect, but I'm getting a mix of 502 errors and slow page
loads.

love the generate wallpaper tough

~~~
eksith
Ditto. I think it broke :/

------
prawks
One suggestion: handle excess indentation. If I copy code from something and
it's been indented 3-4 levels, it's pushed almost all the way (if not all the
way) off the picture.

Love the support for Solarized, by far my favorite color scheme!

~~~
hardex
our code editor is the super-duper CodeMirror. Just Ctrl-A and Shift-Tab

~~~
prawks
Cool, thanks! Perhaps an inclusion of such tips on the site, then? Definitely
useful!

------
shurcooL
Phew, for a second there I thought this was going to be what I'm trying to
create, namely an online repository for functions within an executable
environment, plus dependency management. Gist + play.golang.org + Cloud9 in
one.

~~~
nmcfarl
That’s something I’d like to see :)

~~~
shurcooL
Then please star <https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception>, I'm working as fast
as I can on making it happen. :)

------
kmfrk
_This_ is what the developer equivalent of Dribbble should be!

Gorgeous work. I hope this means people will finally use proper presentation
slides with syntax highlighting.

EDIT: I will say this, though: the thumbnail settings are so small, they could
basically be text. The syntax settings are easier to make sense of, but I
suggest just turning the remaining settings into text/buttons and instead use
a placeholder example with the chosen settings.

------
kahfei
I am trying to paste this beautiful letter to Augusta
[http://jpfuentes2.tumblr.com/post/39935683274/a-letter-to-
my...](http://jpfuentes2.tumblr.com/post/39935683274/a-letter-to-my-daughter-
augusta-in-ruby), anticipating the most beautiful ever wallpaper in code, but
it is still magic in progress after 5 minutes of wait though.

------
flixic
I know it would be very difficult, but I also know it's possible, so what
about live preview? I generated something, it wasn't as good as I hoped, and I
wish I could tweak it a bit.

If not, maybe I'll try to hack this with <canvas> this weekend...

~~~
hardex
actually there's a Remix button that lets you just try the same data with
different settings

------
leppie
Magic in progress just takes infinite time when code contains Unicode... Or is
it just me?

~~~
jan_g
Nothing happens here, also. I just pasted some random Go code and got infinite
'Magic in progress'.

~~~
hardex
hackernews-effect, sorry, take your ticket for the queue :D

~~~
dmd
I've had a tab in magic-in-progress for about an hour now :(

------
n3rdy
So this is kind of what its like to have interesting things to share as
filtered images and friends who care enough to enjoy them!

Now I just need friends :'-(

------
MaxGabriel
Just so you know, I couldn't horizontally scroll or zoom out on my iPhone (iOS
6.1) on the page, so I couldn't see the other half of the site.

------
yarianluis
It would be much more useful if you could select where the snapshot focuses in
and the zoom level.

Still made me smile very much.

------
ArunRaja
Final image shows only part of the code (Why ?)

------
k00pa
Its using some custom fonts or something, weird icons showing up where I would
assume there is some nice looking icons...

------
muratmutlu
Well played whoever made this

------
nathell
Absolutely gorgeous.

------
scottmagdalein
10-line minimum?

~~~
hellweaver666
I found this strange as well... especially when you consider the magic that
can be done on a single line by a real coding-craftsman.

I wonder if it's purely a cosmetic issue (i.e. one line looks naff in a square
box).

~~~
Sharlin
Probably.

------
felipesabino
if only it didn't ask for github's private email address for signup

------
dirkk0
great idea! :-)

